
The Coolest Thing SpaceX Just Launched into Space Is a Sunlight-Powered Sail - longdefeat
https://slate.com/technology/2019/06/spacex-falcon-heavy-solar-sail-lightsail2.html
======
mdorazio
While this is really cool, it's worth noting that this particular mission is a
data gathering one - LightSail 2 will eventually re-enter the atmosphere and
burn up, per their mission page [1]. We'll have to wait for a future mission
to see one of these actually leave Earth orbit.

"LightSail 2's attitude control system does not have the precision to maintain
a circular orbit and continuously fly the spacecraft higher. Therefore, as one
side of LightSail 2’s orbit rises, the other side will dip lower, until
atmospheric drag overcomes the forces of solar sailing, ending the primary
mission. The spacecraft will remain in orbit roughly a year before entering
the atmosphere and burning up."

[1] [http://www.planetary.org/explore/projects/lightsail-solar-
sa...](http://www.planetary.org/explore/projects/lightsail-solar-sailing/)

